# aluminum insert pen blanks?



## Bamagoldbug (Feb 16, 2020)

How do these aluminum insert type blanks not destroy our tools when turning?


...............
Law of the Workshop: Any tool, when dropped, will roll to the least accessible corner. ~


----------



## Fred Bruche (Feb 16, 2020)

Bamagoldbug said:


> How do these aluminum insert type blanks not destroy our tools when turning?
> 
> 
> ...............
> Law of the Workshop: Any tool, when dropped, will roll to the least accessible corner. ~



Logic would suggest that it doesn't happen because the aluminum is softer than the tools 
Aluminum has a multitude of alloys, I believe the version most commonly used in such blanks is the 2011 (T3 or T6) type.


----------



## its_virgil (Feb 16, 2020)

Aluminum insert type pen blanks?? My assumption is you are asking about turning a pen using aluminum as the blank. Aluminum is softer than HSS tools. Aluminum alloys differ in their composition.  I mostly use 6061and 7075. Keep tools sharp, light cuts, go slow. The aluminum rods at the box stores may or may not be suitable.
Or, my logic may be totally flawed.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 16, 2020)

Well the answers you got are correct in that aluminum is a nonferrous material and is softer than the tools we throw at them weather it is HSS or carbide. I try to use 6061 grade aluminum when I am doing larger projects other than pens or if I am making a pen solid from an aluminum bar. But for thinner inserts and dots I use whatever i can get from  hobby stores and even Home Depot and never had a problem. I use System3 T88 epoxy glue all the time to glue the inserts in. I use a round carbide cutter to take down to shape and then finish off like I always do with my skew. Has worked well for me over the years. In fact I have a series of black and aluminum pens I have been making over the years that has inlays and dots in them. In fact I am working on another right now to add to that series. Need to figure a couple things out yet on that one but getting close. Here are some of the ones I did and never had a blow out of any when spinning or finishing.


----------



## skipseke (Feb 18, 2020)

Wow beautiful pens. newbie here just learning  ,would love to learn how to do that.Againg great pens


----------

